

Call for support. Tor help-desk volunteers - dvdyzag
https://lists.torproject.org/pipermail/tor-talk/2015-August/038713.html

======
mo
I did this for half a year, and it was a great opportunity to learn a broad
spectrum of Tor-related matters. The rest of the Tor people are very
approachable if you need help answering, and there's a lot of material on
Tor's StackExchange that you can point to. This is one of the best ways to
become part of the Tor team. :-)

